# Expat Accountants?



## QueensU

Greetings to everyone here

I'm looking for some Expat accountants with reasonable prices..... i have been quoted at ridiculous figures in the thosuands of dollars to get backfiled and compliant.... I saw a regular on here recommend hillarycpagroup (David Hillary), just looking for additional recommendations on here since you all know best.


----------



## Guest

QueensU said:


> Greetings to everyone here
> 
> I'm looking for some Expat accountants with reasonable prices..... i have been quoted at ridiculous figures in the thosuands of dollars to get backfiled and compliant.... I saw a regular on here recommend hillarycpagroup (David Hillary), just looking for additional recommendations on here since you all know best.


Hi and Welcome!

I don't know anything about the accountant you mentioned but mine were done at $250 per year. My return is very simple and the figure does not include FBARs. If you are interested, you can pm me if you like (after 5 posts, that is).


----------



## QueensU

nobledreamer said:


> Hi and Welcome!
> 
> I don't know anything about the accountant you mentioned but mine were done at $250 per year. My return is very simple and the figure does not include FBARs. If you are interested, you can pm me if you like (after 5 posts, that is).


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## QueensU

Do you mind messaging me? I think i can't PM b/c i'm below five posts.


----------



## CanadianHoosier

nobledreamer said:


> Hi and Welcome!
> 
> I don't know anything about the accountant you mentioned but mine were done at $250 per year. My return is very simple and the figure does not include FBARs. If you are interested, you can pm me if you like (after 5 posts, that is).


I was charged $150 per year by the accountant that I lucked into from a referral...]
FBAR was included with the 5 returns he completed.

I live in Whitby Ontario. Send me a personal message if you want particulars.


----------



## Bevdeforges

You may want to take a look at using an enrolled agent for doing your US returns. Check the website for their professional association NAEA : Home page where you can find an enrolled agent using their search function.

Enrolled agents are certified by the IRS to prepare tax forms and to represent their clients to the IRS if and when questions come up. They are normally somewhat less expensive than a tax accountant, though many are accountants themselves.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Mona Lisa76

Bevdeforges said:


> You may want to take a look at using an enrolled agent for doing your US returns. Check the website for their professional association NAEA : Home page where you can find an enrolled agent using their search function.
> 
> Enrolled agents are certified by the IRS to prepare tax forms and to represent their clients to the IRS if and when questions come up. They are normally somewhat less expensive than a tax accountant, though many are accountants themselves.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I agree. My accountant is an enrolled agent who I've been very pleased with. She is expensive but suitable for people abroad with more complex situations.


----------

